# Norfolkline , P&O or eurotunnel



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We normally book P&O for our channel crossing but this year have found the ferries very noisy and without quiet area. As well as that you have to park on Marine Parade - cannot get an earlier crossing without paying more routine. 

Having looked at the Norfolk line site the price is the same once you add credit card charge. Is the crossing better - ship wise , are they less jobs worth than P&O and if you arrive early do they always take £10 and if very early are you still on the front at Dover. 

Euro tunnel is more expensive by about £90 but quicker and you sit in the motorhome I suppose. Where do you park if you arrive the night before or do they just put you on. If so where is the parking on the French side - we normally use the Calais port car park it is very handy. we also now fill up before we sail back although the truck places were a nightmare on Sunday and Saturday night in July August. Is Auchen the nearest for the tunnel.

Many thanks.


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

The tunnel prices start from about £65 each way, depending on when you travel and how far ahead you book. If you arrive within 2 hours either side of your booked crossing they will put you on the next available shuttle at no extra charge. Outside that time slot, you would have to pay the difference between the fare at the time for the shuttle offered, less what you have already paid. As you surmised, you sit in your 'van. It is a very slick operation. You can stay overnight at the French side, but I am not sure about this side. There is an aire at the Auchen, Boulogne and at Le Portel. Depends where you are coming from/going to as to the nearest supermarket. Auchan, Calais is most likely to be the most convenient.

Brian


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

For me i found that if Eurotunnel can charge you they will make no mistake.
Norfolk line from my own experiance wil do everything possible to male life easier.
Last three times I went I arrived very early and was put on the next sailing no problem even though once was 26 hours early.
When paying such cheap prices I only wish they went to Ireland so I could travel home with the van more.
Don't get me worng hte tunnel is very handy when it is running as the staff want not as management decrees, 
I say this because for my work I have to travel to the UK quite often by car and if everything rtuns smooth I can get to our office in Hemel in about 4.5 hours from my house near brussels. as soon as they start to apply the regulations ETc that can easily extend to 5 or 5.5 hours.

P7O used to be very good but I thinl they have fallen down in the service department recently so Norfolk gets my vote for the van.

Mike


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Asgard,

We've used all three in the last few months. I would use P&O if all the rest of the ferries in The Channel had sunk on the same day and there was no alternative. The Tunnel is easy, quick and efficient, but the lack of being on water takes away some of the spirit of travelling. Norfolkline I thought was a joy, except the terminal in Dunkirk was awful. However, the boats were good, the staff were cheerful and helpful, the cafeteria was spotless. Couldn't fault it. 

For the last twenty five years we've used Brittany Ferries more than any other, but now it feels like you're not buying a ticket, but buying the boat. If Norfolkline or the Tunnel are convenient, well, either are good, just depends if you want a wee sail.

Willie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Norfolkline excellent :wink: :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. We used Norfolk in July, They let us on an earlier crossing but warned that in future there would be a charge of £10.
We have used them for our last 4 trips and found them very good. Have not tried the tunnel yet.
We are using Norfolk on Tuesday, out on 4 am crossing, back on 26th on the midnight boat. £72 return including their new fuel surcharge and £4 for credit card.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi

Only in exceptional circumstances with Eurotunnel allow you to pitch in their site for the night before a crossing. There is however Maidstone Services falrly close by and also a 24/7 Tesco.

Note that our friends at www.transeuropaferries.com allow you to park overnight in the terminal at Ramsgate. And the sailing fares have just been reduced.

Rapide561


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Russell,

I've never tried Transeuropaferries, looked at their site thanks to you mentioning it, £64 return, amazing.

Willie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Eurotunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Only in exceptional circumstances with Eurotunnel allow you to pitch in their site for the night before a crossing. There is however Maidstone Services falrly close by and also a 24/7 Tesco.
> 
> ...


Hi Rapide,

Are you allowed on that ferry or are you too lobg? It says max length = 6M

Trev?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Eurotunnel*



teemyob said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Trevor

Additional metres are charged at £10.00 per metre. I booked a quick dash in October and asked the price for 7.25 metres. They said they would charge only the 7 metres and "to hell with the 0.25m extra".

Also when I have used TEF - there is loads of room on board.

Rapide561

PS - a short period return is only £32.00 in October and November. We are off to Amsterdam.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I asked about an 8.2m and they said £10 per m . They also give a rate for a motorhome and trailer upto 12m -£67 each way plus £10 for each m over that.

It works about the same as Norfolkline and P&O via CC.

Not as handy a route from the North either.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our recent experience with Norfolkline has been 1st class!!! with changing amendments, booking arrangements and generally messing them around a lot to get the france rally off the ground, they have been great all the way.

M&D


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had a look at TEF - a quick 'out early Saturday, back late Sunday' comes to the grand total of £39 return. Thirty-nine pounds! (6m van)

Gerald


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

*Norfolkline / Ireland*

Norfolkline DO run to Ireland - they recently took over Norse Merchant


----------

